# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  ΟΤΕ voip τηλεφωνία

## mazout

Καλησπέρα,

Τελικά ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να δώσει voip τηλεφωνία και να μπορούμε να το βάλουμε σε όποιο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο θέλουμε (asterisk)?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mazout

Να φανταστώ ότι δεν έχει βάλει κανένας και μάλλον δεν υπάρχει ακόμα....

----------


## djnick

Αναφέρονται εδώ αρκετά για την VOIP τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ, δες μήπως σε καλύψει κάτι ή κάνε εκεί το ερώτημα.

----------


## mazout

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο ο ΟΤΕ δίνει voip κανάλια μόνο σε εταιρικούς πελάτες στο cosmote business flexible voice. 

Βέβαια ζητάει ένα σωρό πράγματα για επιβεβαίωση για τον εξοπλισμό που θα στήσεις. 

Το θέμα είναι μπορεί το Elastix να υποστηρίξει όλα τα παρακάτω??


Παρακάτω παραθέτω το κείμενο:


1.4.4	Απαιτήσεις Διασύνδεσης SIP Trunk (IP PBX)
Στην περίπτωση όπου η εταιρία διαθέτει νέου τύπου (IP-enabled ή soft) IP PBX, είναι δυνατή η διασύνδεση στο IMS δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ μέσω τεχνολογίας SIP trunking με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο διαθέσιμος εξοπλισμός (VoIP server) στα γραφεία της εταιρίας καλύπτει τις ακόλουθες τεχνικές προδιαγραφές:

•	Αριθμοδότηση : Το αριθμoδοτικό φάσμα που θα διαχειρίζεται το κάθε VoIP CPE (IP PBX, SIP Gateway, SIP Border Element) θα καθορίζεται από τον ΟΤΕ.
•	IP Addressing : Η διευθυνσιοδότηση των VoIP CPEs θα καθορίζεται από τον ΟΤΕ.
•	Πρωτόκολλο σηματοδοσίας :  SIP 2.0 (RFC3261)
•	Registration :  Tα δικτυακά στοιχεία  που εκτελούν την σηματοδοσία θα πρέπει να έχουν την δυνατότητα sip registration στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. 
•	SIP messages : Tα στοιχεία (VoIP CPEs) που εκτελούν την σηματοδοσία θα πρέπει να έχουν την δυνατότητα sip registration στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. To format του REGISTER μηνύματος θα πρέπει να είναι: sip:<Int_Number_Format>@domainname.
•	Transport mode : UDP
•	UDP source port : Τα δικτυακά στοιχεία  που εκτελούν την σηματοδοσία θα πρέπει να στέλνουν  sip requests με source udp port το ίδιο με  αυτό με το οποίο δέχονται.
•	Υποστηριζόμενα codec : G.711 A-Law, G.729 AnnexA
•	DTMF tones :   RFC 2833 (recommended)
•	Fax support : G.711 passthrough
•	CLIR/CLIP service : Support of Privacy: Header (RFC3323)
•	Network hiding : Τα δικτυακά στοιχεία  που εκτελούν την σηματοδοσία και το RTP θα πρέπει να έχουν την δυνατότητα να “κρύψουν” την τοπολογία του υπόλοιπου δικτύου των VoIP ATAs και των IP phones.
•	DNS-SRV Support : Για την εναλλακτική όδευση στα SBC, ο μηχανισμός DNS του VoIP CPE θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζει DNS-SRV Records.
•	QOS : Τα δικτυακά στοιχεία της σηματοδοσίας θα πρέπει να είναι ικανά να μαρκάρουν τα πακέτα σηματοδοσίας με DSCP af31, ενώ αυτά του RTP με DSCP ef.
•	Media  Negotiation :  Τα  δικτυακά στοιχεία από τα οποία διέρχεται το RTP traffic θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν το Session Description Protocol (SDP), όπως αυτό περιγράφεται από το RFC 4566 και το offer/answer μοντέλο που περιγράφεται από το RFC 3264.
•	Media Packetization Time : 20msec
•	‘From:’ Field (calling number) :  Τα VoIP CPEs στις κλήσεις προς το VoIP δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να στέλνουν στο πεδίο ‘From:’ τον Ε.164 αριθμό που τους έχει αποδοθεί, σε international format. Αν έρχεται λανθασμένο calling number από τα VoIP CPEs, τα συστήματα του ΟΤΕ θα το μεταφράζουν στο κεφαλικό νούμερο που έχει αποδοθεί στον συγκεκριμένο πελάτη.
•	Early media : Για την υποστήριξη in-band announcements, όταν οι voip servers λαμβάνουν SDP πληροφορία στα sip μηνύματα  ’183 Session Progress‘, ’200 OK‘, ’202 Accepted‘ θα πρέπει να σταματούν τους call progress τόνους και να  προωθούν τα announcements στον τελικό χρήστη.
•	Telephony Supplementary Services : Τα Supplementary Services υλοποιούνται αποκλειστικά στο local PBX του πελάτη. Σηματοδοσία που αφορά Supplementary Service δεν πρέπει να προωθείται προς το upstream VoIP δίκτυο (ΟΤΕ).
•	Supported RFCs Summary : 3261, 4566, 3264, 3323, 2833



Κατά τη φάση της παραγγελίας της υπηρεσίας, για την επιβεβαίωση της συμβατότητας του εξοπλισμού του πελάτη με το δίκτυο IMS του ΟΤΕ μέσω τεχνολογίας SIP trunking, απαιτείται να καθοριστούν / διευκρινιστούν από την πλευρά του πελάτη οι ακόλουθες προδιαγραφές / απαιτήσεις:


•	Μοντέλο PBX με software version 
•	Πλήθος και τύπος interfaces που θα συνδεθούν στο VGW / IAD
•	Μοντέλο και τύπος NTU & interface στον χώρο του πελάτη
•	Clocking domains  και ύπαρξη άλλου παρόχου στο ίδιο PBX 
•	Πλήθος ψηφίων που δέχεται από το αστικό κέντρο ΟΤΕ
•	Ταυτότητα καλούντος που στέλνει στο TDM δίκτυο
•	Ειδική μετάφραση ταυτοτήτων που έχει υλοποιηθεί στα αστικά κέντρα ( π.χ. μόνο το κεφαλικό )
•	Πλήθος φασμάτων ( υπάρχει σχετικός περιορισμός στα Cisco για max registrations = 10 ) 
•	Συνοπτική σύνδεση φασμάτων
•	Auto Attendant ή IVR. DTMF επιλογές από τον καλούντα.
•	Music on hold ή μήνυμα με μουσική.
•	Fax ( πλήθος και τύποι Fax machines )
•	Modems ή POS και τύποι αυτών
•	Εκτροπές εσωτερικών σε εξωτερικές γραμμές και τρόπος υλοποίησης από PBX
•	Preferred codec list ( G711 ή G729 )
•	Διασύνδεση με άλλα PBXs στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο
•	Εσωτερική αριθμοδότηση
•	Αν στέλνει προς τον OTE ταυτότητες άλλων σημείων του δικτύου του 
•	Αν επιθυμεί απόκρυψη ( ή σε συγκεκριμένες ταυτότητες )


Σε περίπτωση Cisco CUCM με CUBE (extra απαιτήσεις)

•	Version CUCM ( αναλυτικά από το About )
•	Version IOS, μνήμη, dsp resources
•	Unity, IPCC, Presence, Third Party IVR/AA
•	Gateway protocol ( MGCP/H323 )
•	FAX/Analog Gateways ( ATA, SPA, VG ), πρωτόκολλα σηματοδοσίας ( H323, SIP, SCCP )
•	Εκτροπές σε εξωτερικές γραμμές
•	Επιθυμητό codec / πλήθος καναλιών

----------


## Moho

Μιας που σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, το έψαξα κι εγώ λίγο, διότι με ενδιαφέρει!

Δυστυχώς ο παίχτης του ΟΤΕ που με επισκέφτηκε στο μαγαζί μου, δεν έδειξε να γνωρίζει και πολλά.
Μου είπε πως θα ενημερωθεί και θα με κατατοπίσει, αλλά όσο τον ακούσατε εσείς τον άκουσα κι εγώ.
Αν είσαι μικρομεσαία επιχείριση πρέπει να είσαι "τυχερός" και να "πέσεις" σε άνθρωπο που γνωρίζει :-(

Με εξαίρεση την Cyta που βρίσκεται εν μέσω τρικυμίας, υπάρχει άλλος πάροχος για DSL+SIP Trunks?!

----------


## esma

H Vodafone το κάνει στα business πακέτα. Είναι να πέσεις βέβαια στο σωστό άνθρωπο, γιατί διαφορετικά δεν θα καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## Moho

Ναι το υποψιάστηκα, αλλά και πάλι δυσκολεύομαι να το χωνέψω. Είναι δυνατόν εν έτη 2016 να πρέπει να "σταθείς τυχερός" ή να "βάλεις μέσον" για να αγοράσεις μια υπηρεσία από κάποιον πάροχο που την διαθέτει? Τόσο προνομιακή είναι πια? Δεν είναι δα οτι ζητάς να σου κάνουνε και καμία χάρη!

Που προωθείται δηλαδή αυτή η υπηρεσία? Μόνο στις μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις?

----------


## Moho

Τελικά νομίζω πως έβγαλα λίγο άκρη για το θέμα της VoIP (VoB) τηλεφωνίας του ΟΤΕ μας  :Smile: 

Περιληπτικά, βάζεις το πρόγραμμα Flexible Voice (FV) και ζητάς όσα κανάλια φωνής χρειάζεσαι (5-90).
Προσφέρεται είτε μέσω οπτικών (εφόσον υπάρχει ήδη υποδομή στον χώρο) είτε μέσω SHDSL σύνδεσης.
Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες και λεπτομέρειες χρεώσεων μπορείτε να δείτε στο συνημμένο που μου στείλανε. 

Η βασικότερη ξενέρα για εμένα προσωπικά είναι πως η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία/προϊόν *δεν* συνδυάζεται
με σύνδεση internet (ADSL/VDSL) στην ίδια συνδρομή/λογαριασμό/αριθμό. Αν θες internet, πρέπει να το
βάλεις σε άλλη τηλεφωνική σύνδεση που έχεις ή να κάνεις καινούργια (η οποία θα είναι εξ'ορισμού
επίσης VoIP). Δηλαδή ξεχωριστός αριθμός/λογαριασμός/πάγιο για να έχεις και πρόσβαση στο internet  :Sad: 

Βέβαια η υπηρεσία φαίνεται πως θα είναι (?) πιο αξιοπρεπής από τις αντίστοιχες άλλων παρόχων που δίνουν
internet και VoIP τηλεφωνία πάνω στο ίδιο ζεύγος με το ίδιο modem (είτε στο ίδιο VC είτε σε διαφορετικό).
Τελικά όμως βγαίνει αρκετά παραπάνω και δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει. Εσείς πως το βλέπετε?

----------


## jkoukos

Τελικά παίζει σε Asterisk αλλά και σε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή που έχει δυνατότητες sip τηλεφωνίας.
Αρκεί να ζητήσει κανείς τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας, που πλέον τον δίνει τουλάχιστον στις οικιακές συνδέσεις.

----------


## africa_twin

Παρ όλο ότι έχω πάρει τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας ΔΕΝ μπορώ να σετάρω το Α510ip με το voip του ΟΤΕ. Όποιος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα...

----------


## jkoukos

Τι ρυθμίσεις κάνεις ακριβώς;

----------


## africa_twin

> Τι ρυθμίσεις κάνεις ακριβώς;


Θα δοκιμάσω τις ρυθμίσεις που πρότεινες στο άλλο θέμα το μεσημέρι και θα επανέλθω...
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## africa_twin

Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και σπάσιμο νεύρων, επανέρχομαι στο θέμα για το Α510 ΙΡ gigaset και το σετάρισμα με την Voip τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ. 
Παρακάτω περιγράφω τις ρυθμίσεις που έκανα, με σκοπό την βοήθεια και άλλων που ψάχνονται για να ρυθμίσουν κάποια voip - ata συσκευή με την τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ και να μην χρησιμοποιούν αναγκαστικά τον εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ (speedport).
Ευχαριστώ το forum και ιδιαίτερα αυτούς που με βοήθησαν.




> Σε ευχαριστώ, ακόμα περιμένω τον κωδικό... έστειλα αίτημα στο ts@ote.gr .... αλλά ακόμα τίποτα!!! ίσως αύριο, γιατί στο 13888 δεν βρίσκω κανέναν τέτοια ώρα! μου είπαν ότι κάνει μέχρι 2 ώρες.... και από την στιγμή που θα το λάβω, θα πρέπει μέσα σε μια ώρα να σετάρω την νέα συσκευή, διαφορετικά ακυρώνετε!!!





> Πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που αναφέρεις!!! Εγώ όσες φορές ζήτησα τον κωδικό και μου τον έστειλαν δεν ήμουν σπίτι και προσπάθησα να σετάρω το Α510 ΙΡ gigaset τηλέφωνό μου μετά από 4-5 ώρες ανεπιτυχώς φυσικά... Μάλλον λύνεται το μυστήριο αν ισχύει αυτό!


Τελικά με αυτό που είπε ο #puntomania με βοήθησε να βρω το λόγο που δεν μπορούσα να σετάρω το Α510 ΙΡ gigaset τηλέφωνό μου και τον ευχαριστώ!  :Worthy: 

Λοιπόν να πω τα πράγματα με την σειρά όπως έγιναν σήμερα και ρύθμισα το IPφωνό μου να δέχεται και να κάνει κλήσεις μέσω ΟΤΕVoip.
1) Ζήτησα από τον ΟΤΕ να μου ξαναστείλει τον κωδικό Voip και όντως μετά από 2 ώρες περίπου μου το έστειλαν. Όντως μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι πρέπει να το ενεργοποιήσω από τη σελίδα του modem σε μία ώρα (πράγμα που δεν είχα κάνει τις προηγούμενες φορές γιατί όταν λάμβανα το μήνυμα δεν ήμουν σπίτι και γυρνούσα μετά από 2-3 ώρες) Όταν λοιπόν έλαβα σήμερα τον κωδικό, είδα το λαμπάκι "telephony" του speedport να σβήνει. Μπήκα στη σελίδα "telephony" του modem και έβαλα τον καινούριο κωδικό που είχα μόλις λάβει και η τηλεφωνία ενεργοποιήθηκε σε δευτερόλεπτα.  :Smile: 
2) Απενεργοποίησα το "telephony" από το modem και μπήκα στη σελίδα του A510IP gigaset βάζοντας τις ρυθμίσεις που φαίνονται στη φωτό και Voilà!  :Respekt:  
Έχω τηλεφωνία ΟΤΕ μέσω του A510IP!!!  :Wink: 

Για την ιστορία χρησιμοποιώ το Speedport W 724V χωρίς καμία extra ρύθμιση. Όλα είναι "μαμά" ακόμη και το sip alg είναι ενεργοποιημένο. Δεν άνοιξα καμία πόρτα και δεν πείραξα Qos.
Οι δοκιμές που έκανα και δέχθηκα σε σταθερά και κινητά είχαν εξαιρετική ποιότητα.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τον #puntomania που μου άνοιξε τα μάτια!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 181272

----------


## puntomania

Είναι αυτό που λένε... η λεπτομέρεια κάνει την διαφορά.  Αν στο λέγανε απ την αρχή... θα το είχες φτιάξει από τότε.  Αλλά κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ δε λένε!  :Wink:

----------


## africa_twin

> Είναι αυτό που λένε... η λεπτομέρεια κάνει την διαφορά.  Αν στο λέγανε απ την αρχή... θα το είχες φτιάξει από τότε.  Αλλά κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ δε λένε!


Η Αλήθεια είναι ότι αν δεν το ανέφερες εσύ δεν πρόκειται να το έλεγαν... κι εχτές που ρώτησα τον υπάλληλο για το αν πρέπει ο κωδικός να δηλωθεί άμεσα (εντός μιας ώρας) δεν το ήξερε και με έβαλε στην αναμονή να ρωτήσει και να με ενημερώσει. 
Πέρα από αυτό οι ρυθμίσεις είναι πολύ απλές και δεν έχουν διαφορά από οποιονδήποτε άλλον voip πάροχο που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μέχρι τώρα. (Omnivoice, Betamax, Modulus κλπ.)

----------


## georgep138

> Επιτρέπει την χρήση του VoIP, μόνον όταν παίζει ως Router, είτε μέσω DSL σύνδεσης του ίδιου είτε μέσω WAN θύρας και σύνδεση  σε άλλη συσκευή


Στην περίπτωση που ψάχνω με τον Νικηφόρο, στο 931ΙΙ, δεν θέλουμε VoIP από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά από τον Asterisk.
Το θέλουμε σαν ΑΤΑ, στα extensions του Asterisk.
Αυτό κάνει η επιλογή : σκέτο VOIP που ανέβασα παραπάνω.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγω θα κανω αλλες πατεντες, θα βαλω εκει αυριο ενα linksys SPA 3102 που τωρα καθεται, εκοψα την nova pstn και πηγα το νουμερο μου σε modulus οποτε συνδεθηκε απευθειας ο αστερισκ ετσι δεν χρειαζεται.
απο εκει θα παει στον αστερισκ (σε αλλο σπιτι δλδ) μεσω openvpn δεν τα βγαζω στο ιντερνετ και εκει θα συνδεθει το ΖΤΕ 931 στον αστερισκ.
Οποτε η cosmote θα παιζει θελει δεν θελει και δεν εχω αναγκη κωδικους απο ΟΤΕ...

Μου εχουν δωσει στο εξοχικο απεριοριστα αστικα-υπεραστικα και 29χωρες διεθνη σταθερα-κινητα και 120 λεπτα στα Ελληνικα κινητα + 1000λεπτα απο το κινητο μου στο cosmote σταθερο και το αναποδο (Cosmote ONE) ΔΕΝ θα τα εχω να καθονται στο εξοχικο...και να πληρωνω 27.90 τον μηνα.
Επισης τωρα εβγαλε το mycosmote με 28.90 420 λεπτα στα κινητα αλλα εκανα ηδη συμβολαιο, δεν το ελεγαν ποιο πριν!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

- - - Updated - - -

Θα το δω ετσι και βλεπουμε αλλα το θεωρω την καλυτερη λύση και θελω και το 2i να δουλευει VOIP για backup.

----------


## jkoukos

> Στην περίπτωση που ψάχνω με τον Νικηφόρο, στο 931ΙΙ, δεν θέλουμε VoIP από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά από τον Asterisk.
> Το θέλουμε σαν ΑΤΑ, στα extensions του Asterisk.
> Αυτό κάνει η επιλογή : σκέτο VOIP που ανέβασα παραπάνω.


Ακόμη δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι αναφέρω.
Δεν μιλώ αποκλειστικά για την τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ, αλλά την όποια υπηρεσία έχει ρυθμισθεί στην συσκευή, π.χ. extension σε κάποιον Asterisk ή VoIP πάροχο, κλπ.

Η υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας από αυτή την συσκευή λειτουργεί ΜΟΝΟΝ όταν η συσκευή έχει ρυθμισθεί να δουλεύει ως router. Κάτι, που επαναλαμβάνω, το έχεις κάνει εσύ αλλά όχι ο Νικηφόρος.

----------


## georgep138

> Η υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας από αυτή την συσκευή λειτουργεί ΜΟΝΟΝ όταν η συσκευή έχει ρυθμισθεί να δουλεύει ως router


Εντάξει, αλλά ως router που μπορεί και να μην συνδέεται στο internet υποχρεωτικά.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρουτερ ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως, αλλα VOIP router.

----------


## jkoukos

Διόρθωση! Χωρίς να κάνει το ίδιο σύνδεση.
Στο διαδίκτυο μια χαρά συνδέεται μέσω του Fritz σε σένα και μέσω άλλου router στον Νικηφόρο.

Αυτό που μπερδεύεις είναι ότι οι οποίες επιλογές στο πεδίο που δείχνεις, δεν αφορούν γενικά και αόριστα την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά πρόκειται για έτοιμα προφίλ της εταιρείας, όπως τα αντίστοιχα που έχει το Fritz.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρουτερ ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως, αλλα VOIP router.


Μπορεί να παίξει είτε ως DSL Router συνδεδεμένο στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή, είτε ως WiFi router συνδεδεμένο στη WAN θύρα και ορισμό της, ώστε να δουλέψει και το VoIP κομμάτι.

Εσύ ωστόσο δεν το έβαλες σε καμία από τις παραπάνω καταστάσεις, παρά μόνον ως απλό switch και ΑΡ συνδεδεμένο σε μία LAN θύρα. Μόνο που τώρα δεν παίζει ως VoIP router.

----------


## georgep138

> Στο διαδίκτυο μια χαρά συνδέεται μέσω του Fritz σε σένα


Οταν επιλέξω το σκέτο VOIP :  ΔΕΝ συνδέεται στο διαδίκτυο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό που μπερδεύεις είναι ότι οι οποίες επιλογές στο πεδίο που δείχνεις, δεν αφορούν γενικά και αόριστα την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά πρόκειται για έτοιμα προφίλ της εταιρείας


Δεν θέλω, να το παιδεύουμε άλλο το θέμα, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα , τί μπερδεύω.

- - - Updated - - -




> όπως τα αντίστοιχα που έχει το Fritz.


Τώρα πραγματικά αισθάνομαι μπερδεμένος. Ποια προφίλ του Fritz εννοείς ?

----------


## jkoukos

Στο Fritz και ανάλογα την χώρα που έχει επιλεχθεί, υπάρχουν έτοιμα προφίλ διαφόρων παρόχων για να συνδεθεί η συσκευή αυτόματα στο δικτυό τους.
Παρομοίως ισχύει στις συσκευές των παρόχων που μας δίδουν. Πώς νομίζεις ότι συνδέονται αυτόματα, χωρίς να ορίσουμε τίποτα;

----------


## georgep138

> Στο Fritz και ανάλογα την χώρα που έχει επιλεχθεί, υπάρχουν έτοιμα προφίλ διαφόρων παρόχων για να συνδεθεί η συσκευή αυτόματα στο δικτυό τους.
> Παρομοίως ισχύει στις συσκευές των παρόχων που μας δίδουν. Πώς νομίζεις ότι συνδέονται αυτόματα, χωρίς να ορίσουμε τίποτα;


Τα Ethernet WAN profiles, για τα οποία συζητάμε, εδώ στο ZTE ZXDSL 931VII δεν είναι έτοιμα, τα φτιάχνει ο κάθε χρήστης,
ανάλογα με το τι θέλει να κάνει η συσκευή του.
Στα Fritz, δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει ο χρήστης, δικά του προφίλ όπως στο ΖΤΕ.
Γιαυτό σου έγραψα παραπάνω: _πραγματικά αισθάνομαι μπερδεμένος_

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμενα δεν γινεται οπως το δικο σου τι κανω λάθος? δεν εχει απο κατω να παρει ip, αυτη που εχεις η .99 τι ειναι? γιατι βλεπω πανω .1 εχει το ΖΤΕ σου!

- - - Updated - - -

Τελικα 06 κατι ελεγε το FW το περναω τωρα το αλλο.

----------


## georgep138

> Εμενα δεν γινεται οπως το δικο σου τι κανω λάθος? δεν εχει απο κατω να παρει ip, αυτη που εχεις η .89 τι ειναι? γιατι βλεπω πανω .1 εχει το ΖΤΕ σου!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τελικα 06 κατι ελεγε το FW το περναω τωρα το αλλο.


Στο Link Type, πρέπει να επιλέξεις IP , όχι PPP που είναι τώρα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Στο Link Type, πρέπει να επιλέξεις IP , όχι PPP που είναι τώρα.


ειναι σβηστο δεν αλλαζει.
Εκει κατω απο το ΝΑΤ τι ip ειναι η ip που εχεις?
Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν με αφηνει να το βαλω ip.

- - - Updated - - -

A πρεπει να το επιλεξω απο την αρχη, τωρα το εσβησα και με αφηνει να βαλω ip, αλλα δεν ξερω κατω τι ip βαζω εκει περα κτλ ? αφου του ρουτερ δηλωνεται στο LAN.

----------


## georgep138

> ειναι σβηστο δεν αλλαζει.


Ξαναξεκίνα να φτιάχνεις από την αρχή, ένα νέο ETH WAN connection και θα ανοίξει το drop down menu.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ξαναξεκίνα να φτιάχνεις από την αρχή, ένα νέο ETH WAN connection και θα ανοίξει το drop down menu.


Nαι το εκανα αυτο, εβαλα και ip στην επιλογη που ειπαμε, εκει που εσυ εχεις την ip .99 κτλ τι βαζω εκει περα?
επισης το ΝΑΤ για ποιο λογο ενεργο? εμενα πχ ο αστερισκ ειναι στο ιδιο υποδικτυο με το ΖΤΕ.

----------


## georgep138

> εκει που εσυ εχεις την ip .99 κτλ τι βαζω εκει περα?


Οτι θέλεις να παίρνει το 931 από το WAN δίκτυο.

- - - Updated - - -




> επισης το ΝΑΤ για ποιο λογο ενεργο?


Δεν το έψαξα.

- - - Updated - - -




> εμενα πχ ο αστερισκ ειναι στο ιδιο υποδικτυο με το ΖΤΕ


Και σε μένα, έχει 192.168.181.28

----------


## jkoukos

Μα τι να αλλάξει; Αφού έχει και άλλο πακέτο με 2 κανάλια και κόστος +6,5€.
Παλαιότερα είχαμε PSTN με ένα κανάλι φωνής και ISDN με 2 κανάλια φωνής. Τώρα έχουμε τα αντίστοιχα VoIP.

- - - Updated - - -

Ώπα, τώρα το διάβασα καλύτερα. Αναφέρεστε σε registration.
Ναι, ένα είναι και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει ποτέ, στο αιώνα τον άπαντα.

----------


## tgiannak

Καλημερα,

να κανω μια ερωτηση γιατι με τον οτε δεν βρισκουμε ακρη...μια επιχειρηση με κεντρικο +3  υποκαταστηματα μπορει να παρει sip trunking απο τον οτε ολα τα νουμερα;;;;; (να εισαγει τα credentials στο voip κεντρο της και μετα να τα μοιρασει κλπ κλπ)

ευχαριστω

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλημερα,
> 
> να κανω μια ερωτηση γιατι με τον οτε δεν βρισκουμε ακρη...μια επιχειρηση με κεντρικο +3  υποκαταστηματα μπορει να παρει sip trunking απο τον οτε ολα τα νουμερα;;;;; (να εισαγει τα credentials στο voip κεντρο της και μετα να τα μοιρασει κλπ κλπ)
> 
> ευχαριστω


Εννοείς να πάρετε όλα τα νούμερα στο κεντρικό κατάστημα; Και τα υποκαταστήματα να κάνουν register στο VoIP κέντρο σας για να έχουν τηλέφωνο;

----------


## astbox

> Καλημερα,
> 
> να κανω μια ερωτηση γιατι με τον οτε δεν βρισκουμε ακρη...μια επιχειρηση με κεντρικο +3  υποκαταστηματα μπορει να παρει sip trunking απο τον οτε ολα τα νουμερα;;;;; (να εισαγει τα credentials στο voip κεντρο της και μετα να τα μοιρασει κλπ κλπ)
> 
> ευχαριστω


Αν θέλεις να διαχειρίζεσαι του αριθμούς κεντρικά και να παραμείνεις οπωσδήποτε στην Cosmote

1) οι αριθμοί των υποκαταστημάτων να είναι όλα κάτω από την ίδια αριθμό σειρά δηλαδή όλα να είναι 21xxxxxxxx ή 231xxxxxxx κλπ
2) να παραγγείλεις νέους αριθμούς για τα υποκαταστήματα σαν 2ο αριθμό στις γραμμές που έχουν ήδη
3) μεταφορά των κεφαλικών αριθμών σαν extra αριθμοί στο sip trunk στο κεντρικό κατάστημα
4) κάνεις register μέσα από την γραμμή σου στο IMS

Τα παραπάνω δεν ξέρω αν ισχύουν για απλά business, στο flex γίνεται.

Αν τα υποκαταστήματα έχουν σε διαφορετική τελείως αριθμό σειρά π.χ. το ένα είναι 21xxxxxxxx, το άλλο 231xxxxxxx τότε μόνο σε πάροχο τύπου Modulus μπορείς να πας.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση

1) παραγγέλνεις νέους αριθμούς για τα υποκαταστήματα σαν 2ο αριθμό στις γραμμές που έχουν ήδη
2) μεταφέρεις τους κεφαλικούς σε ένα πάροχο όπως Modulus, Yuboto κλπ
3) κάνεις register μέσω internet

----------


## tgiannak

> Εννοείς να πάρετε όλα τα νούμερα στο κεντρικό κατάστημα;


α γεια σου ! αυτο !




> Και τα υποκαταστήματα να κάνουν register στο VoIP κέντρο σας για να έχουν τηλέφωνο;


αν γινει το πρωτο θα γινει και αυτο με vpn κλπ...δε θα ειναι θεμα πιστευω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν θέλεις να διαχειρίζεσαι του αριθμούς κεντρικά και να παραμείνεις οπωσδήποτε στην Cosmote
> 
> 1) οι αριθμοί των υποκαταστημάτων να είναι όλα κάτω από την ίδια αριθμό σειρά δηλαδή όλα να είναι 21xxxxxxxx ή 231xxxxxxx κλπ
> 2) να παραγγείλεις νέους αριθμούς για τα υποκαταστήματα σαν 2ο αριθμό στις γραμμές που έχουν ήδη
> 3) μεταφορά των κεφαλικών αριθμών σαν extra αριθμοί στο sip trunk στο κεντρικό κατάστημα
> 4) κάνεις register μέσα από την γραμμή σου στο IMS
> 
> Τα παραπάνω δεν ξέρω αν ισχύουν για απλά business, στο flex γίνεται.
> 
> ...


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.. 

1. ολες οι γραμμες ειναι στην ιδια σειρα
2. χρειαζονται οπωσδηποτε ενα αριθμο κι ας μην χρησιμοποιειται να φανταστω;;
3. μολις θα μεταφερθουν θα λειτουργουν κανονικα σαν καναλια φωνης η θα εχω καποιον περιορισμο;;
4. οκ

ξερεις τι γινεται με τα δωρεαν λεπτα σε καθε παροχη;;

----------


## atux_null

η παροχή θα είναι μια στα κεντρικά, όπου εκεί θα έχεις όλους τους αριθμούς. Οπότε εκεί θα κάνεις ότι τροποποιήσεις είναι για πακέτα

----------


## astbox

> α γεια σου ! αυτο !
> 
> 
> 
> αν γινει το πρωτο θα γινει και αυτο με vpn κλπ...δε θα ειναι θεμα πιστευω.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


2) Ναι γιατί αλλιώς θα σου κόψουν το internet
3) Όχι δεν είναι πρόσθετα κανάλια φωνής, είναι αριθμοί. Στην ουσία σου δίνεται το δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιείς τους συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς.
Τα κανάλια φωνής είναι ξεχωριστό "είδος" και είναι ότι συμφωνήσεις με τον πάροχο.

Ξαναλέω τα παραπάνω ισχύουν σίγουρα για το cosmote flex που είναι η επίσημη sip trunking υπηρεσία της Cosmote.
Στο απλό business που θα σου δώσουν τον κωδικό μέσω sms και δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλέψουν όλα με ένα ή παραπάνω sip registration.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά στα oxygen/speedport οι παραπάνω αριθμοί θέλουν ξεχωριστό registration και για αυτό το λόγο όταν καλείς από αυτούς δεν πέφτουν στο πακέτο τον απεριόριστών που είναι δεμένο με τον κεφαλικό.
Αν έχει αλλάξει το άνωθεν ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.
Αν ισχύει τότε μάλλον θα έχεις κι εσύ πρόβλημα.

----------


## dimangelid

> α γεια σου ! αυτο !
> 
> 
> 
> αν γινει το πρωτο θα γινει και αυτο με vpn κλπ...δε θα ειναι θεμα πιστευω.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


*Δεν θα έχεις θέμα, γιατί θα κάνεις register με το VPN πάνω στο τηλεφωνικό σου κέντρο. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι στα υποκαταστήματα θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή έστω με άλλον αριθμό για να έχεις internet.*






> ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.. 
> 
> 1. ολες οι γραμμες ειναι στην ιδια σειρα
> 2. χρειαζονται οπωσδηποτε ενα αριθμο κι ας μην χρησιμοποιειται να φανταστω;;
> 3. μολις θα μεταφερθουν θα λειτουργουν κανονικα σαν καναλια φωνης η θα εχω καποιον περιορισμο;;
> 4. οκ
> 
> ξερεις τι γινεται με τα δωρεαν λεπτα σε καθε παροχη;;


2) Σε κάθε υποκατάστημα χρειάζεσαι απαραίτητα μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή για να έχεις internet.
3) Θα λειτουργούν όλα βάσει του προγράμματος που θα επιλέξεις

*ξερεις τι γινεται με τα δωρεαν λεπτα σε καθε παροχη;;[*
Εξαρτάται τι οικονομικό πρόγραμμα θα επιλέξεις. Από όσο ξέρω στα επαγγελματικά πακέτα, οι παροχές του κεφαλικού αριθμού ισχύον πλέον και στα MSN.

Θα χρειαστεί όμως να ξεκαθαρίσεις πόσα κανάλια φωνής θες. Από όσο ξέρω, δεν δίνουν πάνω από 2 κανάλια φωνής σε μια γραμμή. Οπότε προτείνω ένα από τα παρακάτω:
α) Να μεταφέρεις κάθε αριθμό σε ξεχωριστή γραμμή με 1 ή 2 κανάλια φωνής και να κάνει το τηλεφωνικό σου κέντρο reigster σε κάθε αριθμό μέσω του router της κάθε γραμμής
β) Να δεις αν προσφέρει ακόμα ο ΟΤΕ την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας Flexy και με τι παροχές. Έδιναν αρκετά κανάλια φωνής στην ίδια γραμμή και αρκετούς αριθμούς. Αλλά από όσο θυμάμαι δεν έδιναν λεπτά ομιλίας, είχε όμως πολύ χαμηλές χρεώσεις

----------


## tgiannak

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας  :Clap:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, την Παρασκευη παρελαβα το cosmote home booster για το εξοχικο και καταφερα να παρω τους κωδικους του voip.
Τα ερωτηματα ειναι τωρα :
1. Μπορω να συνδεθω απο asterisk που ειναι σε αλλο σπιτι με αλλη γραμμη και αλλη ip?
2. Μπορει να δουλεψει ταυτοχρονα απο asterisk που ειπαμε ειναι αλλου και τοπικα οπως ειναι δλδ απο το ρουτερ εκει?

Τωρα κανω την δουλεια με ενα linksys SPA 3102 και δουλευει αψογα. Απλα εχω αυτο στην μεση και εχω και 2 τηλεφωνικες συσκευες μια για το τοπικο νουμερο και μια για του αστερισκ (modulus, 2 awmn voip numbers, εσωτερικα 3 ψηφια).

----------


## dimangelid

> καλησπερα, την Παρασκευη παρελαβα το cosmote home booster για το εξοχικο και καταφερα να παρω τους κωδικους του voip.
> Τα ερωτηματα ειναι τωρα :
> 1. Μπορω να συνδεθω απο asterisk που ειναι σε αλλο σπιτι με αλλη γραμμη και αλλη ip?
> 2. Μπορει να δουλεψει ταυτοχρονα απο asterisk που ειπαμε ειναι αλλου και τοπικα οπως ειναι δλδ απο το ρουτερ εκει?
> 
> Τωρα κανω την δουλεια με ενα linksys SPA 3102 και δουλευει αψογα. Απλα εχω αυτο στην μεση και εχω και 2 τηλεφωνικες συσκευες μια για το τοπικο νουμερο και μια για του αστερισκ (modulus, 2 awmn voip numbers, εσωτερικα 3 ψηφια).


1) Όχι, παίζει μόνο από την ίδια γραμή. Έχουν όμως υπάρξει αναφορές στο forum ότι έπαιζε από mobile internet της Cosmote

2) Όχι, γίνεται register μόνο από μία συσκευή

Να προσέχεις με το speedbooster, γιατί 99% τα port forwarding για τα VPN σου θα παίζουν μόνο από την σταθερή γραμμή και όχι από την IP του bonding.

Μπορείς να το βάλεις να κάνει register σε έναν τοπικό Asterisk στο εξοχικό σου και για να έχεις το νούμερο στην Αθήνα, να κάνεις register μέσω VPN από τον Asterisk της Αθήνας στον Asterisk του εξοχικού με ένα εσωτερικό ή ακόμα και με SIP trunk μεταξύ των δύο Asterisk.

----------


## Nikiforos

> 1) Όχι, παίζει μόνο από την ίδια γραμή. Έχουν όμως υπάρξει αναφορές στο forum ότι έπαιζε από mobile internet της Cosmote
> 
> 2) Όχι, γίνεται register μόνο από μία συσκευή
> 
> Να προσέχεις με το speedbooster, γιατί 99% τα port forwarding για τα VPN σου θα παίζουν μόνο από την σταθερή γραμμή και όχι από την IP του bonding.
> 
> Μπορείς να το βάλεις να κάνει register σε έναν τοπικό Asterisk στο εξοχικό σου και για να έχεις το νούμερο στην Αθήνα, να κάνεις register μέσω VPN από τον Asterisk της Αθήνας στον Asterisk του εξοχικού με ένα εσωτερικό ή ακόμα και με SIP trunk μεταξύ των δύο Asterisk.


1-2 Οποτε δεν μου κανει κατι τοτε, μονο αν εχω εκει αστερισκ που δεν αξιζει για μενα αυτο, δεν εχω καν εκει linux μηχανημα μονο mikrotiks.

Σχετικα με τα αλλα τωρα, για αυτο που λες με το PW, το ψαχνω αλλα εχω απο πισω mikrotik με pppoe passthrough και παιζει αψογα, μονο για backup λογους στηνω και στο booster με αλλο ονομα noip που εχω.
Το αλλο που λες το εχω κανει ηδη αναποδα και καπως διαφορετικα. Απλα εχω βαλει ενα spa 3102 linksys στην μια εξοδο τηλεφωνου και ετσι συνδεεται στον αστερισκ στην Αθηνα και παιζει κανονικα. Παλι θα μπορουσα να εχω ενα τηλ βασικα, αλλα για backup λογους θελω να παιζει και τοπικα απευθειας.
Παντως αψογα παιζει χωρις διακοπες χωρις κανενα προβλημα και μαλιστα μεσω wireguard και εχω και openvpn για backup vpn.

Οποτε απαντηθηκαν τα ερωτηματα μου να μην το ψαχνω παραπανω, ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## kosath

> 1. Μπορω να συνδεθω απο asterisk που ειναι σε αλλο σπιτι με αλλη γραμμη και αλλη ip?


Σε εμένα έχει παίξει από διαφορετική σύνδεση cosmote, ακόμη και κινητό... μια δοκιμή είναι...

----------


## dimangelid

> Σε εμένα έχει παίξει από διαφορετική σύνδεση cosmote, ακόμη και κινητό... μια δοκιμή είναι...


Δεν είναι ο κανόνας όμως αυτό. Και για αυτό δεν είναι σωστό να πω σε κάποιον ότι παίζει 100%, να επενδύσει σε χρόνο και εξοπλισμό και στο τέλος να μην δουλέψει τίποτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σε εμένα έχει παίξει από διαφορετική σύνδεση cosmote, ακόμη και κινητό... μια δοκιμή είναι...


καλημερα, οχι δεν ειναι μια δοκιμη θελει παρα πολυ δουλεια, ειδικα για μενα που εχω asterisk Κονσολατο.
Πρεπει να ξερω σιγουρα. Αυτη την στιγμη παιζω με linksys SPA 3102 στην εξοδο τηλεφωνου του booster και συνδεεται σε αστερισκ στο αλλο σπιτι μεσω wireguard και παιζει αψογα. Απλα ελεγα να γλιτωσω τον επιπλεον εξοπλισμο γιατι το χρησιμοποιω μερικες φορες και απο το αλλο σπιτι και να εχω φυσικα και μια συσκευη τηλεφωνικη εκει περα.
ΔΕΝ θελω τοπικα τον αστερισκ, δεν εχω εκει Linux μηχανημα και δεν εχω σκοπο να βαλω γιαυτο.
Τελος απο αλλη συνδεση cosmote δεν μου κανει, inalan 200αρα FFTH εχω με static ip, ουτε μπορει να εχει vpn ο nas που εχει τον αστερισκ για να εχει την ip του εξοχικο (cosmote) γιατι τρεχει και αλλες υπηρεσιες και δεν θα παιζουν.

Oποτε μενει ως εχει και ειμαστε ησυχοι και ωραιοι  :Smile:

----------

